# DIY R/O unit (small scale)



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Found this.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=55810

Thought it was pretty interesting. Not bad to try it out with some tester fish and see how it goes.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Someone did a verification on that thread with water testing numbers.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=56222


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

With the cost of one of those Mr. Clean things, it would be cheaper just to buy bulk DI resin and just pass water through that...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Welly ou may luck out finding one of those Mr. Clean things on clearence/sale if they have a packaging update design or something. Still not bad for someone on a small scale yet not too serious or need that much R/O water.


----------



## BWI (Nov 13, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Welly ou may luck out finding one of those Mr. Clean things on clearence/sale if they have a packaging update design or something. Still not bad for someone on a small scale yet not too serious or need that much R/O water.


For $115 we have a RO unit that will provide you with 100% ro water!!! All those filters do is filter sediment to a small micron 0.1-0.2... they can't filter DS's..


----------

